# Pullet or Rooster



## hillbillychick

Hi all. I got these chicks from TSC back in Feb. they are suppose to be Ameraucanas. I am wondering if anyone can tell me if they rooster or pullets?

#1


#2


#3


#4


#5


----------



## LittleWings

They are EEs not Ameraucanas. I like the colors in them. They are not the usual brown. 

To me they look like 
1 - girl
2 - girl
3 - boy
4 - boy
5 - girl

Pretty birds.


----------



## robin416

LW, since I have little experience with other breeds, what is it you're seeing that suggest male? 

Always open to learning a little something more.


----------



## hillbillychick

What is the difference between EE's and Ameraucanas? The bin I got them out of at TSC said Ameraucanas. And thanks for help on sexing them.


----------



## LittleWings

The sickle and hackle feathers look a little pointy on both to me. Also the red shoulder patches on number 4. I don't see it in the combs though.
The tail feathers on the other 3 stick out steaight.
They are colored different than most, I may be way wrong.


----------



## robin416

OK, I see what you're pointing out. Is this typical for most hard feathered birds? Sickle and saddle I was familiar with but these were so close to being nothing I left it alone. But the tail thing is something I was unaware of.


----------



## LittleWings

hillbillychick said:


> What is the difference between EE's and Ameraucanas? The bin I got them out of at TSC said Ameraucanas. And thanks for help on sexing them.


TSC labels them that way because they sell more by calling them a real breed when really they are mixes and crosses that won't breed true. Breeding true is when you can mate two birds of the same color and get an exact copy of the parents. EEs don't do that. They are like the box of chocolates. You never know what you'll get. Thats one thing I like about them. The same with their eggs. You dont know what color they will lay until you see it. 
Ameraucanas come in 8 colors black, blue, blue wheaten, brown red, buff, silver, wheaten, and white.

This is a good explanation.
http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/



robin416 said:


> OK, I see what you're pointing out. Is this typical for most hard feathered birds? Sickle and saddle I was familiar with but these were so close to being nothing I left it alone. But the tail thing is something I was unaware of.


Lol. I forget you are not used to birds with real feathers.
I have had EEs and AMs for a few years and they both mature the same way. The females tails grow in first. Males have stumpy little butts for weeks. Then they start growing curved tail feathers, not the straight faned out tails like the females.


----------



## robin416

I just never paid attention to that characteristic in the past. Now I'm going to be checking the tails out in every hard feathered bird I see from now on.


----------



## hillbillychick

Thank you LittleWings, that really helps me out! I had no idea they was a mixed breed chickens. Oh, well I still like like them and love the colors they turned out to be. The bad thing is trying to find homes for the poor roosters. We don't need any more.

That is one thing I don't like about TSC they don't seem to know to much about chickens.


----------



## LittleWings

Actually the hatcheries sell them to TSC as Ameraucanas and TSC passes them on. Feed stores everywhere do it. 
Enjoy them. You will love their eggs.


----------



## LittleWings

robin416 said:


> OK, I see what you're pointing out. Is this typical for most hard feathered birds? Sickle and saddle I was familiar with but these were so close to being nothing I left it alone. But the tail thing is something I was unaware of.


I took some pics tonight. The first two are male, the second two are female. They are about six weeks old. You can see the tail feather difference.


----------



## LittleWings

Can't upload pics tonight for some reason.


----------



## robin416

I paid attention on the other post this OP made. I can't believe I just never noticed that tail difference before. Its not like I didn't have a few hard feathered birds, I just never noticed it.


----------



## LittleWings




----------



## chickenmommy

Someone told me that when sexing an EE that the pea combs grow three rows of bumps for cockerels and only one row for hens. Is that true? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Yes it is. Sometimes it's obvious at a few weeks. 
None of the sexing tips are 100% though. Sometimes those little buggers will fool you.


----------



## chickenmommy

I got three Easter eggers back in march because I'm really hoping for a blue egg layer but according to that pea comb rule 2 out of my 3 are Roos . I'm hoping the one that could be a hen stays that way lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

I have picked EEs from the bins before. It seems like every time I picked one of the unique or different ones, it turned out male.


----------



## robin416

If you think about it, its usually the males in the wild bird population with all the glitz and glitter while the females are usually are much more toned down. Makes you think that is might also apply in our domesticated poultry too.


----------



## LittleWings

I love the EE roos. They are usually gorgeous.


----------



## Fiere

chickenmommy said:


> Someone told me that when sexing an EE that the pea combs grow three rows of bumps for cockerels and only one row for hens. Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


They need to be a few weeks old and actually have comb growth. As babies, when their combs are flat, they all have three rows. By 3-4 weeks they're about 75% sexable, then once they take their growth spurt by 6-8 weeks it's undeniable.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Well which ones are growing fast the ones that are growing the fastest are roo's


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

